# Help with measuring?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Don't do much wallcoverings and need some assistance. I'm looking at an operable wall that devides a banquet hall. The owner would like it clad with a fabric (synthesis 54") and I'm trying to figure out how many yards I need.

The wall is 21'-4" tall and the length is 82'-11 1/2" long. I'm coming up with 130 yards for one side, is that right?

Please tell me what you come up with.

Thanks


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

If you're talking about a material that comes in 30 yard bolts then 90' divided by 21.5' would give you 4 drops per bolt. By my calculations that would be 5 bolts (150 yards). Is the wall a sectional wall that is in panels? Sounds like a tough job!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes the wall is in sections that fold. Each panel is about 47" wide, so the fabric is 54" which would work out to one strip per panel.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Well then you have the number of strips, just use that number divided by how many strips you can get out of one bolt of material, whatever that length is. Both sides of the panel?


----------

